
Everything Wrong with Peter Thiel’s Doomsday Survival Plan - rafaelc
https://www.outsideonline.com/2152476/everything-thats-wrong-billionaires-doomsday-survival-plan
======
strken
I suspect people like Thiel are more worried about becoming media scapegoats
or fleeing after the nationalisation of their assets. Compared to the zombie
apocalypse, an obnoxious media or a revolutionary government hunting down rich
people has a lot of historical precedent.

------
icomefromreddit
> “What’s the percentage chance that Trump is actually a fascist

> dictator?” asks technology investor Justin Kan in the New Yorker

> story. “Maybe it’s low, but the expected value of having an escape

> hatch is pretty high.”

Classic Peter.

I have just remembered a book: _Emergency: This Book Will Save Your Life_ , by
Nail Strauss

